# Boot manager missing from ssd? I can't load win7



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2012)

hi 

I am new to the world of solid state drives and am still learning, but I have a question regarding how to set up my Kingston 32Gb ssdNOW 100V as my primary boot drive. 

So I removed my current hdd and plugged in the ssd to install Windows7, but the board is prompting:

*BOOTMGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart*

Then it just loops back around again. Do you know what needs to be done in order for me to install windows? 

Thank you for your guy's help in advance 


_note: This ssd will be used in a pc 100% dedicated to crunching and I am not storing any other data on it. Just the os and need drivers to run pc.

Specs:

Amd Phenom x4 920
Asus M3N-HT deluxe
Alied 400watt psu
OCZ 4gb ddr2 ram
LG dvd/cd drive_


----------



## LDNL (Nov 11, 2012)

I had the bootmgr files on another drive since they didn't fit on me 50gb ssd. When I removed the drive that had these files I ran into this problem. The solution was to free up about 10gbs of room in the ssd and the files automatically installed there. These files are hidden on the first "page" of the drive.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2012)

LDNL said:


> I had the bootmgr files on another drive since they didn't fit on me 50gb ssd. When I removed the drive that had these files I ran into this problem. The solution was to free up about 10gbs of room in the ssd and the files automatically installed there. These files are hidden on the first "page" of the drive.



Okay, so is there a way to access the drive without an os? and I hope there will be enough room to install win7 OEM because this will be the primary boot drive. I bought this ssd from a fellow TPU'er and I don't know if he formatted the drive or not. Should I install this ssd into another computer to access it and locate the missing Boot Manager? Sorry, I am still a bit confused as to why the boot manager was missing in the first place.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2012)

Hook up the SSD as a second drive then Activate, partition and format it as a primary partition. Unplug ALL drives. Atach the SSD and install windows 7

Disable system restore, change the size of the page file to 1000Mb. W 7 will take up 19Gb


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

Or just use a Ubuntu or Mint LiveCD (or USB) and use GParted or Disk Utility (at least one of those 2 progs should be there) to give it a MS-DOS or GPT partition table (don't know whether Win 7 and your BIOS accept the latter) and than one or more NTFS partitions.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2012)

The Windows 7 install disk will re-create your boot loader with a click of a button. When windows installs, it always installs the boot loader to the drive that is first in the boot order, which very well could be a drive that you're not installing Windows on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^^ yep same thing I had to do when I reimaged my machine with a previous install. After the image it would not boot due to the same issues as you. I poped in the windows disc and hit repair startup and it worked like a charm.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay.. think I got it, turns out it was a faulty optical drive and wasn't reading my Win7 disc. 

Thank you for everyone's help anyway, I will still take all your advice for future references.


----------

